# Watching the magic of Ireland go by - boating on the Shannon



## barryqwalsh (Oct 19, 2015)

We had the boat for three nights and there were plenty of towns we could visit in the area but a slow paced trip, taking in the great outdoors and enjoying the nightlife was on the cards. Although technically on our trip we crammed a lot in, visiting Counties Offaly, Roscommon, Galway, Tipperary and Westmeath, what a peaceful and refreshing trip in was.

Watching the magic of Ireland go by - boating on the Shannon (PHOTOS)


----------



## Pogo (Oct 19, 2015)

I could put all three days/nights into Galway alone.  Rich place.


----------

